# Does anyone know what kind of toad this is?



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

These are all pics of him:
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=635

He is about 1 and 3/4 in (almost 2) long and I feed him 5-7 small crickets a week. I found him in my yard in Aug. and he has only grown a little bit. He sheds (I think because once and a while he changes color). He lives in a 5 gal tank and is happy and healthy! I acually don't know if it is a he.

But I don't know what kind of toad he is!


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Testing new avatar


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

What area of the world are you in? That might narrow it down.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I live in New York State


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

http://nyfalls.com/wildlife/Wildlife-reptiles-frogs.html

Looks like an Eastern American Toad


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Do you think it could be a Fowler's Toad, but I live in Monroe County, which is out of the shadded zone. It still could be a possibility.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yep I agree looks a lot like an American toad.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 12, 2011)

I think that’s a bufo marinus toad looking at the colour and size.


----------

